# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  C'keni bere per te ardhmen e femijeve ?

## kikimiki

C'keni bere per te ardhmen e femijeve ?

----------


## arbana uk

Ende skam bere gje sepse ende jam singel por do shkruaj se cfare do beja:

Ne moshen 18 vjeq femija im bazuar ne perpjekjet e mia si prind do te ishte i tille:
1.Do njihte 7 gjuhe te huaja,do dinte notin,kalerimin,do merrej me sport,fitnes.
2.Do perfundonte arsimin e mesem te larte  me sukes maksimal.(ne ndonje kolexh privat me emer)
3.Do te ishte femije me personalitet,karakter te forte,i shoqerueshem,i shkathet,intelegjent.
4.Do te ishte i edukuar edhe ne aspektin fetar,moral etj.
5.Do kishte nje konto ne banke me nje shume te konsiderueshme parash te ndara qe nga lindja gjer ne moshen 18 vjeq.

----------


## A.I

Jam duke bere akoma sakrifica per te ardhmen e tyre. Dhe jo vetem une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

Sakrifica behet çdo dte per femjen . Per te ardhemen e tij mundoj qe te mesoje ne shkolle , shkolla eshte çelsi per te hapur dyer te tjera me tej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

cdo dite bejme

----------

